# Red Cherry Shrimp Nitrates & Feeding Question



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I have done tons of research and have a breeding colony that is about 3 weeks established. I have had 3 berried but have seen very few babies, probably due to their size. However I know to feed them an algae wafer every 2-3 days, however when I tested today my nitrates are a little high. I did a 30% water change so hoping that helps. 

I figure over feeding could have been the cause? I have java moss, and a bunch of hornwort, along with Chola wood. The hornwort has "shed" some of its dead foliage and they seem to pick over it. With that said should I still feed them the algae wafers on the same schedule?

Also I have a good amount of light brown hornwort leaves that are dead lying on the gravel. I was told not to vacuum gravel due to babies but could the hornwort thats decaying be a problem??

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Anything on the bottom of the tank will generate ammonia and thus nitrates.

You should put some wisteria in - it's a nitrate hog.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I have some Jungle Val & Water Sprite on the way, will those help out?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

what kind of substrate are u using?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Black gravel


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure about the vals, but I've heard Water Sprite likes lots of nitrates as well.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Try using a substrate like eco complete, and some rooted plants like swords.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks all!


----------

